
Massive Attack celebrate Mezzanine's 20th anniversary by preserving it in DNA - dpflan
https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=41581
======
chrisseaton
How can you justify Mezzanine as their breakthrough album? What about the wide
popular appeal and critical success of Blue Lines and Protection before it?

~~~
cranjice
Presumably because Mezzanine was thir first album to chart number 1

~~~
chrisseaton
I think it charted at number 1... because they had already broken through with
the previous albums, so enough people knew about it and were anticipating it.

------
fsiefken
15M would be listenable with a state of the art audio codec like Opus, but not
transparent.

15Mb for 63.5 minutes would translate to 32 Kbit/s. Which is pretty low, but
I'm going to compress it with Opus and listen to it. Apparently there have
been some improvements on low bitrate speech coding which would make it good
for saving podcasts or text to speech files.

I used to save some space on my PocketPC by re-compressing podcasts to wma
acelp.net in the previous century. ‎

------
thrillgore
Growing up, Mezzanine and The Fragile were the two albums that shaped my
musical tastes growing up. As cool as this is, I don't see how its practical,
even for an archival purpose.

------
i_feel_great
Blue Lines was better

------
rayascott
I’m a bit disappointed they didn’t inject the DNA strands back into their own
bodies.

